# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Fixing a "sprinkling of hair" case by Dr. Lindsey

## Dr. Lindsey

So here's a typical repair case..... He has problem number 2 of hair transplants  (too little hair over too much head).   Problem 1 is big wide scar and problem 2 is goofy low and straight hairline...which he doesn't have.



So when these guys come in, 90% of them say that a consultant sold them a case, usually that would fit a budget and payment plan based on their salary...NOT MEDICAL NEED... and for a while everything was good.  But quickly enough, they realize that only a little hair was actually put in the area they were starting to thin in....



And when we fix them, you can usually see the grafts that they paid for and its almost never the 3000 that they were "sold".  Now I wasn't at those cases so I don't really know if they were sold that number, nor do I know if that many grafts were cut.  I do know it would be tough to pack thousands of grafts into slits that you can't see because of surrounding hair and even if you got them in...that that surrounding hair would stick to some of those hairs and extract them in a day or 2....



But we fix them all the same way.  Lots of videos on that.  We trim them down, make slits as close to the grafts that are working as I can..then pack it.



Now this fellow rolled in at 4 years and actually needs more work farther back on his head.   I think the family is budgeting for kids, so my guess is it will be a bit til he is in for another procedure.



The video is:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di0tfiF8vUM



Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------

